# The beast on ebeast...i mean ebay



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eureka-Mythos-Coffee-Bean-On-Demand-grinder-/221242103647?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item33830e975f


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

'Advertised elsewhere' hints that this will go for a large price


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Same one as on Gumtree. If it doesn't make the £850 the seller will almost certainly pull out.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I might bid it up to £1.70


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

She is a wily snake! I suggest that a lot if people I turn bid this up in very small increments do that she thinks there are a lot of potential interested bidders and might let the auction run


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've already bid a quid but not sure it's worth more than that...


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I might throw some bids in as its local to me.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I know of a person who already has a sizeable 'reserve' bid in place. The incremental bidding won't really help, other than to artificially push the price up for the seller


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

She offered it to me @ £800. If she gets £850 she loses 13.4% in fees, even though she goes against bay rules and says no Paypal. She is greedy! It has been on gumtree for some time now. If it is not bid up, she will pull he sale


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I spoke to her today, i bought mine from her originally and thought i might get a chance on this one, however her response was i think this is out of your price range now, I wont take less than 800 for it (which to be fair for this griner is still a really good price as it has the tianium burrs, low use and great condition, i would heartily recommend them), so watch the shill bidding towards the end. Glen hope your freind is prepared to pay very near the asking price, if this fails I have a k30 available that will do the job.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In all the hype, I can tell you that the grinder probably came from m & s, will be less than 2 years old, will not have seen much use, and is worth every penny of £850. That is less than half price and if I were to sell mine I would not take less than that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I know of a person who already has a sizeable 'reserve' bid in place. The incremental bidding won't really help, other than to artificially push the price up for the seller


How much is seizable glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Up to about £700 I believe


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It has disappeared, anyone get it?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Been removed just had an e-mail from the bay

221242103647 - Eureka Mythos Coffee Bean On Demand grinder

Unfortunately we removed this listing and the item is no longer available. We do our best to make sure listings that may not comply with our policies don't get listed, but with millions of items listed everyday occasionally one may appear on our site. We understand this is disappointing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It was for sale on every website you can imagine. She just uses Ebay for exposure then uses that as a lever when people contact her from other sites. She will not pay ebay fees, hence the 6, poor feedback levels they have reached.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wondered why everything on that link was about twelve quid... now I understand why!


----------

